# Loopbaanmogelijkheden en carrière



## Diablo919

What are the differences between *carrière *and *loopbaanmogelijkheden *(or just loopbaan)

Thanks.


----------



## Suehil

'Carrière' is 'career' in the sense that you are really going somewhere, (he's making a career in advertising)
'Loopbaan' is more neutral - you can have a 'loopbaan' that goes from unemployment to roadsweeping and back to unemployment.
'Loopbaanmogelijkheden' are career opportunities.


----------



## Diablo919

Ok, so carrièreis the equivalent to English "career", and loopbaan is more of a "job".


----------



## Suehil

Yes, except that 'loopbaan' can also be 'series of jobs'.  It is career in its most vague and general meaning.


----------



## MerelBlackbird

I would say the "loopbaan" means "career" as in your work history and work future. 

"Carrière" is more the ambitious, high-flying type of career.   "making a career" in Suehil's example was good.

I guess it comes from French, where they also make the dinstinction. In English you don't have 2 words for it, but Dutch or French people have misunderstood me when I talk about "career" (where they think I mean "carrière" and not "loopbaan").


----------



## Joannes

MerelBlackbird said:


> I guess it comes from French, where they also make the dinstinction.


Echtig?! Welk woord bestaat daarin dan naast *carrière*?


----------



## Elisabeth85

Doesn't it make a difference in what context this is asked? I would say in first instance that a career is something you make for yourself. No one else can make your career, but others can guide you with your "loopbaanmogelijkheden".

HR departments (for one) are the ones that will work with you on your "loopbaanmogelijkheden" although, of course you can also have career opportinuties and then we are back where we started  IMHO, that is .....

Maybe the difference is not so much between carrière and loopbaan as the addition of "mogelijkheden" (opportunities) is in this case (and the person using the word or phrase).

Me thinks


----------

